# what are watts and speakers and such



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I have a 2005 mustang with the shaker 500 system. supposedly it has 500 watts of power, but what does that mean, it has two subwoofers in the doors but they are like 8.5" or something.

anyway, I'm just trying to gauge out what a car stereo really is and if mine is any good.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

From my limited knowledge of audio system, I think you'll be fine with 500 watts. Basically (or atleast the way I see it), the more watts you have, the louder you system will be. 

An average home entertainment system is about 1000 watts, so 500 in your car should produce decent sound. 

On the other end of the scale, Bentley's has just released a 1100 watt sound system ... Overkill in my opinion :smile: 

8.5" subwoofers in the doors? 8.5" = 8.5 inches. I don't think that would fit in your doors, but I may be wrong. Sub's are basically for Bass (deep) sounds.


----------



## theitdetails (Mar 21, 2008)

To make things easy, if you're happy with it, then it's fine. If you want to be the baddest system on the block then no. Your system factory is a decent sounding system which I've never heard one in an 05 mustang, but from the sounds of it, I'm sure it sounds great.

Now if you want to learn about what everything is, I can help with that as well.


----------

